# Ladies Schwinn



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 9, 2016)

Got this for my wife a while back, started the clean up process today.


 

Tanks pretty straight but has some rust. No holes or rot though.


 

There was some debate on the year when I originally posted it, guess this means it's definitely a '37.


----------



## CrazyDave (Sep 9, 2016)

Cool  man, diggin the color scheme.  Boys bike here a little hacked same color....


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 21, 2016)

What kind of light is this? Putting the wifes bike back together and would definitely like to find a fender light. Fender has one mounting hole.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 21, 2016)

Also looking for a good resource for stringing up the skirt guard. One side had black string, the other had pretty bright white. Thinking about maybe staining new string some kind of way. How do people replace lost string?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> What kind of light is this? Putting the wifes bike back together and would definitely like to find a fender light. Fender has one mounting hole.



Looks like it'll take an early torpedo with the single large diameter threaded mount.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 22, 2016)

That's gotta be the one, the hole on the fender seems pretty big, thanks fordmike. I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 22, 2016)

This bike would have had an Aluminum front loader I believe.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 22, 2016)

thanks for the info, i"ll be on the lookout.


----------

